# Quarter House- should we rent a car?



## LMD (Nov 29, 2014)

I just booked an exchange to the Quarter House for Jan 9th, we are only staying until the 14th and have never been to NO before. Should I rent a car? I couldn't find any information about parking at the QH and didn't know if we would really even need one.
Thanks!


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 29, 2014)

There is a parking lot about 1 1/2 blocks away and it is $20 a day with in/out.  If you decide to do this, you stop at Quarter House and get a card and pay them.  You get a stamp on the card for each day.  Quarter House is a great location.  Close to the French Quarters, Downtown area, Street Car Stop, etc.  I think I would not get a car for my first visit.  Many of the streets are one way, narrow with a lot of people walking around.  I have done it both ways in NO, but have only stayed once at Quarter House.  If you like walking, you can do many things.  You do need to keep an eye on sidewalks while walking several uneven spots.


----------



## Merbears (Nov 29, 2014)

Have a great time! I have been visited NOLA several times (pre ts life) and love itI have lived and driven in major metro areas  but would not drive in NOLA. It's easy to get around and cabs are inexpensive  - in my opinion . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Nov 29, 2014)

If you want to get out of town to tour the countryside yourself, bring a car. but for anything in town use the streetcar.  By the way there are plantation tours, for that out of town experience...ride the bus and leave the driving to them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2014)

Another vote for multiple visits to NOLA without a car ... 

There were 9TH Ward tours also ... to see what and how BIG the area changed by Hurricane Katrina ... enjoyed that. I also have a taken a van tour of the city which included the graveyards (not a good place to be without knowing the neighborhoods) plus a good overview of the city (small van ONLY to see stuff on the small streets).

I also would vote for the plantation tour ...


----------



## LMD (Nov 29, 2014)

*Transportation from the airport?*

Thanks for all of the responses! Sounds like I will skip the car this time. We are walkers/ runners so have no problem walking several miles a day. Any suggestions for transportation companies from the airport to QH that I can set up ahead of time?
Lisa


----------



## Merbears (Nov 29, 2014)

Swamp tours are interesting as well as provide transportation . Be sure to check out Laffitte's Blacksmith shop . It's a historic bar that only in the past ten years or so added electricity. My personal fav spot around 3-5pm. It's fun to sit outside and watch the other tourists on the carriage tours. They always stop in front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg G (Nov 29, 2014)

I always like the freedom a car gives you, but agree with everyone else that in town you can walk and use the street cars and bus, and for the plantations and swamp tours, the tour bus for them.

 Laffitte's Blacksmith shop
[IMGL]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JX-RvdRNttY/UTQKdHKrexI/AAAAAAAQZEo/th82TRfoRBI/s800/IMG_0911.JPG[/IMGL]


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2014)

LMD said:


> Thanks for all of the responses! Sounds like I will skip the car this time. We are walkers/ runners so have no problem walking several miles a day. Any suggestions for transportation companies from the airport to QH that I can set up ahead of time?
> Lisa



By bag claim is the booth --- if you buy a round trip ticket, you just call them to come pick you all up. Worked great for me the several times I did it. Plus, I think it was cheaper than getting a cab BACK to the airport.

Plus, brainless stuff is much easier when dead tired and hung over.


----------



## Merbears (Nov 30, 2014)

Agreed. Re-entry to reality from NOLA is always a challenge for me but worth it every time! I miss the food and music as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Nov 30, 2014)

LMD said:


> Thanks for all of the responses! Sounds like I will skip the car this time. We are walkers/ runners so have no problem walking several miles a day. Any suggestions for transportation companies from the airport to QH that I can set up ahead of time?
> Lisa



http://www.airportshuttleneworleans.com/


----------



## LMD (Dec 18, 2014)

*Unit 222*

Thanks for all of the helpful information. We are looking forward to our trip. The II confirmation said unit 222. Any comments about the unit? We invited another couple to join us and hope there is plenty of room.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## hjtug (Dec 18, 2014)

LMD said:


> The II confirmation said unit 222. Any comments about the unit? We invited another couple to join us and hope there is plenty of room.
> Thanks
> Lisa



Is the unit one-bedroom rated to sleep 4 or a two-bedroom?  As mentioned in the thread below we have an II exchange for Jan. 30 in unit 109 - a one bedroom rated to sleep 4 privately.  In a call to the resort they said it is a small one-bedroom and this was confirmed in a response to my thread question.  In reading the reviews on TUG and Trip Advisor I found warnings that some small one-bedrooms are extremely crowded with four people.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 18, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> By bag claim is the booth --- if you buy a round trip ticket, you just call them to come pick you all up. Worked great for me the several times I did it. Plus, I think it was cheaper than getting a cab BACK to the airport.



This site quotes $33 for one or two passengers from the airport: http://www.flymsy.com/pagedisplay.asp?p1=6016#Taxicabs

Is it more expensive going back?

We would probably tip either a cab driver or a shuttle bus driver.


----------



## LMD (Dec 18, 2014)

*2 bed, 2 bath*

I just looked, it said 2 bed 2 bath. Sounds like there are different configurations though?


----------



## hjtug (Dec 18, 2014)

LMD said:


> I just looked, it said 2 bed 2 bath. Sounds like there are different configurations though?



I think you should be in good shape with four people in a two bedroom.  From reading the reviews it sounds like no two units are alike.  I believe 222 is on the second floor.  There was at least one complaint in the reviews concerning a unit on the second floor that is above the bar - smoke and noise.  Call the resort and ask them about your unit.


----------



## Bryang73 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a not very detailed map that I found a few years ago. Based on this it appears as though 222 is in the back left corner, so that unit probably overlooks Exchange Place and probably isn't above one of the bars fronting Chartres or Iberville.  The downside is the garbage trucks use Exchange Place and can be very noisy early in the AM 

I've stayed at QH several times over the years and have always had a uniquely decorated unit with a different floorplan each time. It's all part of the charm. Enjoy NOLA!


----------



## LMD (Dec 19, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for posting the map! Noise doesn't ever seem to bother me but smoke sure does. Sounds like we should be in good shape.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 19, 2014)

We exchanged over Thanksgiving, had two one bedroom units and they both were the same as on the II confirmation.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 23, 2014)

I am in 430A/B this week. I own this specific unit this week but it is my first time staying at the QH. I am absolutely loving it. While some units might be noisy, this one is the quietest timeshare stay we have ever experienced. We cannot here even a whisper from any other unit or the outside. We can barely here anything from another room within the same unit. Also can't hear anything from each side of the A/B.

Love the Quarter House.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 25, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am in 430A/B this week. I own this specific unit this week but it is my first time staying at the QH. I am absolutely loving it. While some units might be noisy, this one is the quietest timeshare stay we have ever experienced. We cannot here even a whisper from any other unit or the outside. We can barely here anything from another room within the same unit. Also can't hear anything from each side of the A/B.
> 
> Love the Quarter House.



One of the units we own is 427, a 2BR unit where the living area overlooks Rue Chartres.  Except for the occasional evangelizer on the corner, even the living area is pretty quiet.  The bedrooms are like you are saying -- dead quiet, probably because there are two brick walls between the street and one BR and three brick walls between the street and the other BR.

On the other hand, one of our other units, 110, backs to the alley.  It's noisy early in the morning when the garbage truck picks up the dumpster but that only lasts for a few minutes.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 25, 2014)

chapjim said:


> On the other hand, one of our other units, 110, backs to the alley.  It's noisy early in the morning when the garbage truck picks up the dumpster but that only lasts for a few minutes.



Should we expect the same in 109?


----------



## chapjim (Dec 25, 2014)

hjtug said:


> Should we expect the same in 109?



No!  109 is across the hall and backs to the courtyard.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 26, 2014)

chapjim said:


> No!  109 is across the hall and backs to the courtyard.



And the Courtyard closes at 10, so they won't allow noisey revelers after hours. You might get late arrivals passing by but shouldn't be bad.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 26, 2014)

I definitely would not rent a car. We have used our car only once all week, and it was only to go to a movie theater on Christmas Day. We have only used the trolleys for our needs, but the $3 ticket for unlimited street car usage also applies to buses, so you can go most anywhere needed.


----------



## LMD (Dec 27, 2014)

*Car*

Good to  know! Thanks!


----------



## LMD (Jan 23, 2015)

*No car needed*

Definitely did not need a car. Quarter House is in a great location and we were able to walk everywhere we wanted to go and took the trolley to the garden district. We ended up taking a cab to and from the airport which was a reasonable $33 each way (for two) plus tip.


----------

